# Leave me a spot!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Working on a town house In the city,,Been walking my gear In from half a block away. The g/c had orange cones set up to save us places to park,,but they were stolen....I'll see In the morning If this works..I'm the only one there for now..One space Is not too much to ask for..

The debri container has a sofa,and recliner on top of the pile. The g/c said after the 1st,,,, It was full of Christmas trees.. DAMN IT!!! I miss spelled drywall!! LOL!!!!!
They gotta feel sorry for me now!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You gotta love free a dumpster. In one of the developments I work in the g/c told the locals if they didn't stop filling our dumpsters he was gonna press charges. It helped a little.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL!!! I would have never posted this thread If I HAD known that I miss spelled drywall... Dr. wall...LMAO!! It's been A long day ,,I needed this:thumbsup:


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

moore said:


> LOL!!! I would have never posted this thread If I HAD known that I miss spelled drywall... Dr. wall...LMAO!! It's been A long day ,,I needed this:thumbsup:


Might work like the hospital...

Spot Reserved For
"Dr. Wall"


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I worked on a cops house last year and he was pissed about someone else using his dumpster for their household garbage so he opened it up and found something with an address took it back to their house and dumped it on their driveway and told them next time they get a fine.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats for you my friend


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think DR.. Wall is fine as we are wall specialist's 
and maybe this will keep your parking spot open


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm real curious did it work or did you have a hike again this morning.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I'm real curious did it work or did you have a hike again this morning.


 Parked 7 houses down this morning In front of a fire hydrant.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Parked 7 houses down this morning In front of a fire hydrant.


You live in America Dr wallmore, try using one of these things


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

On sand/load the scaffold day ..I won't need a gun. They will. Cause my chit will be parked In The middle of the street. :yes: I don't care for workng in this area [long drive] ,,but this g/c has 4 lots next to this home ..plus theres a new division near by that may be cranking up soon ,,and my name's already In the pot..so we will see..It may happen It may not..:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

All that extra walking will help keep you fit DrWall


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> All that extra walking will help keep you fit DrWall


No

He will go home to his family, whine about how much extra walking he did today, b/c of the parking. They will ignore him, so he will end up drinking twice as much beer as he normally does, and end up on DWT, to whine to us.

We hear you Dr Moore wall, we feel your pain:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This town house Is In a collage community ..Hotties EVERYWHERE!!
Can ya feel my pain now? Coffee shop 2 blocks away ...12:00 Everyday.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> This town house Is In a collage community ..Hotties EVERYWHERE!!
> Can ya feel my pain now? Coffee shop 2 blocks away ...12:00 Everyday.:whistling2:


I hope your wife was standing over your shoulder when you typed that:furious::furious:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I got the good parking pass once. I was doing the union thing for a few years.
Large jobs lots of workers. We were doing schools one was a three story
building from 1906. Anyway we did about a 15 schools then every body went to the big job. GM world headquarters. It was surprising to see how many finishers this co had
working for them. Were we had to park had to be a mile away they had little buses that circle around It was a 30min ordeal everyday in and out. So one day they passed out
parking cards to a group of finishers for the close parking structure. We were happy we got the good parking the next morning we all got our good spot.
That day we got called into the room two hours before it's time to go home laid off. 
Why they wanted us in the cow corral was to let security search our trucks
before we could get out. And the next job was FORD FIELD i thought i had job security. I should have got the bosses daughter pregnant i would still have my job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I hope your wife was standing over your shoulder when you typed that:furious::furious:


 my wife knows I'm a harmless pervert....


----------

